# Prague Powder for Venison Sausage if freezing majority on completion?



## frankieg3 (May 14, 2017)

Making 15lbs Venison and juniper sausage today and the recipe calls for 5 tbsp of sea salt.

If I intend to freeze the majority of the output for a later date, should I substitute the sea salt for Prague #1 or given that it will be frozen is that overkill and just go with the sea salt? I've used #1 for jerky but since the sausage will be frozen thinking the #1 is not necessary. 

Many thanks. 

Frank


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2017)

frankieg3 said:


> Making 15lbs Venison and juniper sausage today and the recipe calls for 5 tbsp of sea salt.
> 
> If I intend to freeze the majority of the output for a later date, should I substitute the sea salt for Prague #1 or given that it will be frozen is that overkill and just go with the sea salt? I've used #1 for jerky but since the sausage will be frozen the #1 is not necessary.
> 
> ...


Without Cure, you get a completely different flavor.

I like the cured flavor much better than not cured.

Bear


----------



## shyzabrau (May 14, 2017)

You definitely don't want 5 tablespoons of cure for 15 pounds of meat!


----------



## frankieg3 (May 14, 2017)

right. If I used the cure I would only use 3 tsp for 15lbs of output...apologies for not being clear


----------



## frankieg3 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Precisely why I asked. 

First foray at sausage.....

Frank


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2017)

This sounds like a recipe for fresh sausage, that will be cooked at a high temp, not smoked at low temps for a long period. 

The 5 tablespoons of sea salt is for flavor and has nothing to do with curing. 

I would make the sausage per recipe no substituting. If your plan is to smoke it over a long period of time at lower temps then you would want to add the proper amount of cure in addition to what the recipe calls for. 1 teaspoon of cure #1 will not make the product saltier. Which is why many prefer to use cure #1 over Mortons Tenderquick.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This sounds like a recipe for fresh sausage, that will be cooked at a high temp, not smoked at low temps for a long period.
> 
> The 5 tablespoons of sea salt is for flavor and has nothing to do with curing.
> 
> I would make the sausage per recipe no substituting. If your plan is to smoke it over a long period of time at lower temps then you would want to add the proper amount of cure in addition to what the recipe calls for. 1 teaspoon of cure #1 will not make the product saltier. Which is why many prefer to use cure #1 over Mortons Tenderquick.










What Case said.

And I will add, if anyone does happen to use TQ, use the proper amount in sausage, and it will never be salty. (1/4 ounce per pound)

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2017)

1 level tsp of cure 1 per every 5lbs of meat.


----------



## frankieg3 (May 14, 2017)

Yes, in reviewing the recipe I am realizing this. My plan, above and beyond this, is to slow smoke it for 4-6 hours until an internal temp of 165. So given that, would I substitute the sea salt for #1 or use the #1 in addition to the sea salt?

Conversely, if I followed the recipe as is for fresh sausage, can any not immediately consumed then be frozen and consumed at a later date?

I have questions and you have answers. This board is terrific. 

Frank


----------



## frankieg3 (May 14, 2017)

Does that ratio also apply to the backfat/giancuale I will be adding? The guancale I assume yes as it is meat but the backfat I am uncertain on.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 14, 2017)

frankieg3 said:


> Does that ratio also apply to the backfat/giancuale I will be adding? The guancale I assume yes as it is meat but the backfat I am uncertain on.



The ratio applies to the total fat plus meat plus anything else you add. Total weight of the non-cure ingredients. 

If you don't use cure, vacuum seal and freeze for later.


----------



## frankieg3 (May 14, 2017)

Ok. Sorry for all the newb questions. 

Then the cure is for preservation and perhaps a little flavoring, but still stick with the suggest salt amounts in the recipe?

I'd like to smoke the finished product but given the volume, would then intend to freeze the remainder of the unconsumed sausage for future feasts. 

With that said, what would I be losing if I made the recipe as stated w/o the cure with the intention of smoking and then freezing the finished product?

Frank


----------



## shyzabrau (May 14, 2017)

If you would like, you can reduce the salt by the amount of cure (which is 15/16 salt). 

You can certainly leave it out and smoke the sausage, but you will want to get to 160 IT in no more than four hours (as the standard rule). If you want a longer smoke, you'll want the cure.


----------



## crazymoon (May 14, 2017)

fg3, You are better off to add the cure if you plan to smoke it. If for some reason you were in that danger zone  (40 to 140 for more than 4 hours) the cure would keep you from tossing your sausage .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> fg3, You are better off to add the cure if you plan to smoke it. If for some reason you were in that danger zone  (40 to 140 for more than 4 hours) the cure would keep you from tossing your sausage .


Well Put, CM !!!

And if Lucky only have to call Ralph, instead of 911.

Bear


----------

